# [SOLVED] Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

When the game menu opens it says Windows NT is not supported
also says it needs atleast Direct X 8 to run.

I have Windows Vista and i checked my dxdiag and says i got Direct X 10
can anyone help?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*

Try running the game in compatibility mode for Windows XP Sp2, also, run Windows Update to ensure you have the latest updates.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Try running the game in compatibility mode for Windows XP Sp2, also, run Windows Update to ensure you have the latest updates.


how do i do that :s


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*

Right click, properties, Compatibility.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*

uhmm i see...
some ppl say is becuz of my intergrated graphic card.
If i had to compare my grapihc card.. what would you think geforce 9100 would be near at? the geforce 7 series?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*

The Geforce 9100 would probably be near the level of a 7150 GS or a 6800 GT.

I would run Windows Update to ensure you have the latest updates 

To run Windows Update, visit this site.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*

got another problem wit this game. i got it to install . somehow.( i just restarted comp) 
the problem i have is i keep getting a constant error saying i dont have enough memory.
i know this is not true because this computer is like a week old with barely anything in it.

everytime i play a big file sized map i get an error like 5-10 seconds into the game.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*

Is it an OOM (Out Of Memory) Message?

If so then you may have to increase the Virtual Memory Allocation size or install more RAM, can you please tell us how much RAM you have?


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Problem Installing Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos*

yeah its something like that.

i have 4gb memory in total.


----------

